# EA schließt Visceral Games und baut Star-Wars-Spiel komplett um



## Matthias Dammes (18. Oktober 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *EA schließt Visceral Games und baut Star-Wars-Spiel komplett um* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *EA schließt Visceral Games und baut Star-Wars-Spiel komplett um*


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (18. Oktober 2017)

Meine Meinung dazu?

FU, EA!!! [emoji35] 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Grolt (18. Oktober 2017)

Und hier haben wir ein weiteres Beispiel warum EA der mieseste Publisher aller Zeiten ist .

Und aus einem viel erwarteten Singleplayer Spiel wird Game as a Service Multiplayer Müll 

Dauert nicht mehr lange dann ist auch bald Bioware dran.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2017)

amy hennig macht auch den abflug, wie es scheint.
wäre ja auch nur logisch. wozu braucht man noch eine story-schreiberin für ein spiel ohne story?


----------



## ribald (18. Oktober 2017)

Nicht Visceral!  Diese Dreckskerle! Oh Mann ((


----------



## Davki90 (18. Oktober 2017)

Es ist einfach ein Skandal! Die Gewerkschaften sollten meiner Meinung nach eingreifen! EA ist als Spielefirma nicht mehr weiter tragbar. Man muss ja fast ein schlechtes gewissen haben, wenn man ein Spiel von ihnen kauft. Ich wünsche den Angestellten nur das Beste. Hoffe sie kommen wo anders runter.


----------



## zMike (18. Oktober 2017)

Damit sind meine Hardline 2 Hoffnungen auch begraben 
War so im nachhinein der größte Spaß seit BF3. Wirklich schade drum.
EA leider zurück auf alten Pfaden. Aber wenigstens ist es recht leicht ihre AAA Blockbuster zu ignorieren. Alles ab Battlefront war doch eh mega schlecht. Überall dieser speckige Frostbite look und dann dieses absolut langweilige Gameplay.


----------



## Sayaka (18. Oktober 2017)

Ein Star Wars spiel im Stile eines Uncharted? Wieder ein richtig schönes Singleplayer spiel im reichhaltigen Star Wars Universum das wäre was tolles!

Aber EA sagt nein.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2017)

Naja EA kommt mir vor wie eine Parallele zu GM in der Gamingbranche. GM hat beim Mehrmarken-Automobilfirmenvertrieb auch alles andere als ein gutes Händchen. Es wurden Marken verheizt (darunter fallen mir ad hoc Saab, Oldsmobile, Saturn, Pontiac, Bedford, Buick, Hummer ein; es gibt noch deutlich mehr) und diese *wurden* durch GM gestorben, weil die Führung von GM absolut kein Gefühl für die jeweiligen Marken und deren Atmosphäre, Stil etc. hat. Man kann (als bestes Beispiel) nicht einfach Opeltechnik (vom Vectra) in einen Saab stopfen und sich dann wundern, daß dort die Stammkunden ausbleiben und Saab so sehenden Auges vor die Wand fahren. Das geht einfach nicht. So hat man die Marken der Reihe nach regelrecht hingerichtet. Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Und Opel war auch nicht weit vom endgültigen KO entfernt. 

Ähnlich bei EA im übertragenen Sinne. Dort hat man kein wirkliches Gefühl für die IP ihrer Unterfirmen und auch nicht für die Firmen selbst (den Eindruck habe ich in vielen Dingen zumindestens). Ich sage nur Westwood. Was aus einer IP wie C&C geworden ist ist ehrlich gesagt traurig.

Und Visceral Games: Ich fand Dead Space 1 z.B. genial. Wer aber bei Teil 3 auf die Microtransaktionen gekommen ist weiß ich nicht, könnte mir aber hier durchaus die "lenkende Hand" von EA als Ursache vorstellen. 

Allerdings muß ich auch dazu sagen, daß Bioware an seiner aktuellen Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren ausnahmsweise im Gros auch selbst Schuld ist. Am mäßigen ME:A hat EA z.B. keine Schuld. EA hat sogar Bioware genug Zeit eingeräumt und gab der Firma alle Freiheiten. Aber Bioware mußte ja unbedingt Anthem mehr Wichtigkeit einräumen und gab ME nur die 2. Garnitur. Allerdings gibt es auch genügend andere Beispiele wo EA die Marken unter seiner Führung an die Wand genagelt hat.

Und ich hoffe bei Bioware kehrt man nachdem der alte Chef zurück ist auch zur alten Größe zurück.


----------



## riesenwiesel (18. Oktober 2017)

Ob jetzt EA oder Activision-Blizzard, alle suchen ihr Heil im (reinen) Multiplayer... und mit Heil meine ich das liebe Geld... und die Zahlen geben ihnen leider auch noch recht. Traurig ist es trotzdem.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke auch. MP wird (leider) immer mehr in den Fokus rücken. Weil man da keine Storyschreiber braucht, Microtransaktionen, Lootboxen und Premium funzen perfekt, man hat die Gewalt über das Lifetime des Spiels. Gehen die Umsätze nach dem Kauf bei dem Spiel zu sehr zurück sind die Server dann auf einmal down und der Nachfolger ist raus bei dem alles wieder bei 0 beginnt.

Das gute SP-Spiel mit packender Story und tiefgründigen Charakteren wird immer mehr zu einer Nische.


----------



## Orzhov (18. Oktober 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> amy hennig macht auch den abflug, wie es scheint.
> wäre ja auch nur logisch. wozu braucht man noch eine story-schreiberin für ein spiel ohne story?



Sie kann ja die Itembeschreibungen für die Lootboxen und Inhalte schreiben.


----------



## Schaschlikschmuggler (18. Oktober 2017)

EA ist ein Unternehmen und deren Ziel ist nun mal das Geld verdienen. Das ist bei allen Unternehmen so, vollkommen egal ob sie einem dabei dabei mit Slogans wie "It's in the game", "This is for the Players" oder "Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß" Kundeninteressen als oberste Priorität vorheucheln wollen, es geht immer nur ums Geld. 

Multiplayerspiele ohne Story mit Lootboxen, DLCs, Mikrotransaktionen etc. bringen mehr Geld? Dann wird das logischerweise auch gemacht. Also zeigt nicht immer mit dem Finger auf die Unternehmen, denn letztlich sind die Kunden, die diesen Kram kaufen, daran schuld.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Oktober 2017)

Ich kann mich noch an frühere Debatten erinnern, wo viele sagten, es gäbe nicht genug Spieler, um alle Plattformen zu versorgen. Dagegen argumentierte man, dass die Anzahl der Spieler proportional wächst. Recht hatten wir. Heute tummeln sich über 60 Millionen auf der PS4. Für die Xbox liegen keine genauen Zahlen vor, aber das Geschäft läuft auch für Microsoft nicht schlecht. Nintendo scheint mit der Switch wieder der große Wurf gelungen zu sein und der Rest der Welt, deckt sich mit Mobilegames auf dem Smartphone ein. Der PC wird schon lange für tot erklärt und kann trotzdem noch mit Spielerzahlen beeindrucken. 

 Worauf ich hinaus will ist, dass Spielen längst salonfähig geworden ist. Alle spielen. Was wir aber nicht auf der Rechnung hatten war, dass diese vielen Spieler früher oder später auch Forderungen stellen werden. Genauso wie wir einst die linearen Spiele anfingen zu verteufeln. Wir konnten keine Schlauchlevels mehr sehen. Open World war nicht geboren, aber der große Moment gekommen. Viele Entwickler scheitern daran, diese Welten so zu füllen, dass sie uns diese erleben lassen wollen. Offensichtlich scheint mir. Ich denke aber nicht, dass die Entwickler unfähig sind. Erfolgreich ist was gekauft wird und gekauft wird nur das, was gefällt. Da man bekanntlich nicht allen gerecht werden kann, wird die größtmögliche Zielgruppe avisiert.

Was gefällt nun der großen Mehrheit an Spielern heute? Open World? Check. Lootboxen. Check. Micro-Transaktionen. Check. Ihr fragt wer das gut finden kann? Na, die ganzen Millionen Spieler die in den letzten Jahren dazu gekommen sind. Vornehmlich Menschen, die Videospiele nicht so erleben, wie wir es getan haben und am liebsten heute noch tun. Schwierigkeitsgrade sind zu hoch, wenn man mehr als einen Knopf drücken muss. Lieber leichte Quicktime-Events zum Auflockern des Gameplays.  Und wenn es für eine Runde nach Feierabend noch zu schwer ist, dann zückt man einfach die Geldbörse und erkauft sich die Spielfortschritte. Achtung: Ich möchte niemanden vorschreiben, was er wie und wo spielen soll. Aber als Publisher, nimmt man einen solchen Markt natürlich wahr und bedient ihn. Logisch. 

Dieser Markt ist nicht künstlich geschaffen worden und natürlich wird er auch nicht von denen diktiert, die eigentlich nicht wissen, was sie in ihrer Freizeit anstellen sollen und jetzt Videospiele für sich entdeckt haben. Ich möchte hier auch nicht EA verteidigen, aber diese Entwicklung ist hausgemacht. Da werden wir durch müssen. Das ist der Puls der Zeit. Was ich schade finde ist, dass eine nicht weniger große Zielgruppe um ihre Singleplayer-Erfahrung gebracht wird. Hier macht man es sich wirklich zu einfach. Minimalen Aufwand betreiben und dann melken. So geht das nicht. Nicht immer jedenfalls. Es gibt Spiele, wo das für beide Seiten gut funktionieren mag oder sogar recht gut funktioniert. 

In solchen Zeiten stechen dann natürlich Entwickler wie CD Projekt hervor. Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich nur noch wenige Entwickler/Publisher den Wünschen der Spieler annehmen, die eben nicht nur einfach spielen, um Zeit totzuschlagen. Und das werfe ich EA vor. Man hat uns vergessen. Oder ignoriert. Mir egal, wie man das auslegen möchte. Aber dann auch noch mit einem Franchise wie Star Wars. Ich habe wirklich nicht genug Hände, wie ich gerade Facepalmen möchte. Gelogen. Eigentlich bekomme ich die Hand seit einer Stunde nicht mehr vom Gesicht.

Visceral Games ist kein Studio, dass von EA übernommen wurde. Sie gehörten schon immer zu EA. Ich bin auch niemand, der Entscheidungen seitens eines Unternehmens gerechtfertigt bekommen möchte. Nicht bei Videospielen. Aber in diesem Fall würde ich doch gerne etwas wissen wollen:



> Während des Entwicklungsprozesses haben wir das Spielkonzept mit Spielern getestet, auf Feedback gehört, was und wie sie spielen wollen, und grundlegende Veränderungen im Markt beobachtet.



Das mit dem Markt habe ich verstanden. Aber wer sind _diese Spieler_? _Wer _hat das getestet? Kann man dieses _Feedback_ irgendwo einsehen? Das kann und will ich so nicht glauben.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

Es stimmt, was Elektrostuhl sagt, es gibt unendlich mehr Spieler als früher aber das sind eben zum Großteil andere(!) Spieler. 

Und seien wir ehrlich, als LAN aufkam haben wir das auch regelmäßig für Multiplayer genutzt und Partys veranstaltet. Als Spielen über Internet möglich war haben wir das in jungen Jahren auch genutzt. Diese neuen Spieler sind mit diesen Möglichkeiten aufgewachsen und kennen es gar nicht anders. Und diese Onlinespiele binden nun einmal auch die Spieler, ähnlich, nur in viel größerem Maßstab, als es damals WoW gemacht hat. Da hat auch "jeder" monatelang WoW gezockt und kein anderes Spiel mehr gekauft. Genau das ist hier auch der Fall, wer täglich mehrere Stunden in einem einzelnen Spiel verbringen kann, das noch im Zweifel nicht nur Monate sondern gar Jahre lang, der kauft halt keine anderen Spiele, wozu auch!? 

Genau das ist das Problem der großen Singleplayer-Games, die verkaufen sich dann immer "nur" (von Ausnahmen abgesehen) um die 5 Millionen Mal. Dass bei dem meiner Ansicht nach größerem Erstellungsaufwand die Hersteller dann die weniger aufwendigen, reinen Onlinegames lieber haben, die ihnen nicht nur einmal sondern durchaus einen stetigen Geldfluss garantieren, ist verständlich.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (18. Oktober 2017)

Schaschlikschmuggler schrieb:


> EA ist ein Unternehmen und deren Ziel ist nun mal das Geld verdienen. Das ist bei allen Unternehmen so, vollkommen egal ob sie einem dabei dabei mit Slogans wie "It's in the game", "This is for the Players" oder "Hauptsache ihr habt Spaß" Kundeninteressen als oberste Priorität vorheucheln wollen, es geht immer nur ums Geld.
> 
> Multiplayerspiele ohne Story mit Lootboxen, DLCs, Mikrotransaktionen etc. bringen mehr Geld? Dann wird das logischerweise auch gemacht. Also zeigt nicht immer mit dem Finger auf die Unternehmen, denn letztlich sind die Kunden, die diesen Kram kaufen, daran schuld.



Stimme dir zunächst zu. Aber: Sowie EA ein Unternehmen ist, der Gewinne erwirtschaften möchte, so sind Wir Spieler, die tolle Spiele spielen möchten. Wenn man dann mitbekommt, dass deren Ausrichtung Spiele zum Opfer fallen, auf die man sich freute, dann gibt es halt Unmut.
Weiterhin: Man kann durchaus ein Unternehmen dafür kritisieren, dass sie alles der Gewinnmaximierung unterordnen. Diese ist nämlich kein göttliches, allem anderen übergeordnetes Ziel, der per se über jegliche Kritik erhaben wäre. Kurz: Man kann "Nimmersatte, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen" für ihren Hunger durchaus kritiseiren, wenn z.B das Produkt Schaden nimmt (für viele hier tut es das wohl) oder wie hier ein ganzes Studio dichtgemacht wird.


----------



## nevermind85 (18. Oktober 2017)

Elektrostuhl schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich nur noch wenige Entwickler/Publisher den Wünschen der Spieler annehmen, die eben nicht nur einfach spielen, um Zeit totzuschlagen.



Warum sollte das nicht sein können? Siehst Du doch, dass sich das für die großen Publisher lohnt, denn genau darum gehts doch: Profitmaximierung. Das geht IMMER zu Lasten der Kundschaft. Für EA und Co. ist es eben sehr vorteilhaft, dass es dem Großteil der Kunden völlig egal ist, ob eine Kuh nach der Anderen gemolken wird. Sieht man aktuell auch wieder bei FIFA 18.. habe vorhin mal die Rezensionen bei Amazon überflogen und die sind größtenteils negativ. Trotzdem super Verkaufszahlen. Und bei FIFA ist das ja nun nicht neu, dass EA eher verschlimmbessert. Die einzig wirksame Alternative wäre verzicht.. aber da drifte ich dann wohl ein wenig in Utopie ab.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Stimme dir zunächst zu. Aber: Sowie EA ein Unternehmen ist, der Gewinne erwirtschaften möchte, so sind Wir Spieler, die tolle Spiele spielen möchten. Wenn man dann mitbekommt, dass deren Ausrichtung Spiele zum Opfer fallen, auf die man sich freute, dann gibt es halt Unmut.
> Weiterhin: Man kann durchaus ein Unternehmen dafür kritisieren, dass sie alles der Gewinnmaximierung unterordnen. Diese ist nämlich kein göttliches, allem anderen übergeordnetes Ziel, der per se über jegliche Kritik erhaben wäre. Kurz: Man kann "Nimmersatte, die den Hals nicht vollkriegen" für ihren Hunger durchaus kritiseiren, wenn z.B das Produkt Schaden nimmt (für viele hier tut es das wohl) oder wie hier ein ganzes Studio dichtgemacht wird.



Die Spieler, die sich in Foren aufregen oder sonstwie EA jetzt nicht mehr kaufen sind aber eine uninteressante Menge, die das Mehr durch Online, Mikrotransaktionen etc. nicht ausgleichen können.


----------



## Tariguz (18. Oktober 2017)

Schweine.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Spieler, die sich in Foren aufregen oder sonstwie EA jetzt nicht mehr kaufen sind aber eine uninteressante Menge, die das Mehr durch Online, Mikrotransaktionen etc. nicht ausgleichen können.



Leider bestimmt die neue Form von Gamern den Markt. Die denen selbst 2 Tasten drücken zu schwer ist. Die keine Ausdauer haben etwas zu erkämpfen sondern alles gleich und sofort haben müssen. Und wenn es die Super-Duper-Überwaffe ist für die man sich früher anstrengen mußte. Da bezahlen die zusätzliche Kohle und die Firmen lachen sich krank. 

Die sich auf der einen Seite über die geringe Spieldauer beschweren aber auf der anderen Seite Shortcuts bis zum Erbrechen nutzen. Suche den Widerspruch.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Die Spieler, die sich in Foren aufregen oder sonstwie EA jetzt nicht mehr kaufen sind aber eine uninteressante Menge, die das Mehr durch Online, Mikrotransaktionen etc. nicht ausgleichen können.



Da muss ich widersprechen: Die Menge ist durchaus sehr interessant, zumindest für mich und für ganz viele andere bestimmt auch. Wenn man aber "interessant" mit "für EA wirtschaftlich relevant" gleichsetzt, dann ok. Tue ich aber nicht, sprach mich ja bereits gegen eine reine wirtschaftliche Sicht und Argumentation aus, denn es gibt Menschen, die in anderen Kategorien denken und urteilen.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Leider bestimmt die neue Form von Gamern den Markt. Die denen selbst 2 Tasten drücken zu schwer ist. Die keine Ausdauer haben etwas zu erkämpfen sondern alles gleich und sofort haben müssen. Und wenn es die Super-Duper-Überwaffe ist für die man sich früher anstrengen mußte. Da bezahlen die zusätzliche Kohle und die Firmen lachen sich krank.
> 
> Die sich auf der einen Seite über die geringe Spieldauer beschweren aber auf der anderen Seite Shortcuts bis zum Erbrechen nutzen. Suche den Widerspruch.



Activision-Blizzard hat im Jahr 2016 alleine durch Mikrotransaktionen 3,6 Milliarden Dollar eingenommen. Ein Großteil davon wird auf Hearthstone gefallen sein. 
Meiner Ansicht nach rekrutiert sich ein Großteil solcher Spieler aus Leuten, die ohnehin keine "normalen" Videospiele zocken.


----------



## Promego (18. Oktober 2017)

Hätten sie das Studio nicht dicht gemacht, würden wir in 3 Jahren, falls sie es bis dahin überhaupt schon geschafft hätten das Spiel fertig zu machen, über schreckliche Gesichtsanmitation, und staubig alte 8k Texturen spotten!
Am Ende des Tages muss ein Studio profitabel sein...


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen: Die Menge ist durchaus sehr interessant, zumindest für mich und für ganz viele andere bestimmt auch. Wenn man aber "interessant" mit "für EA wirtschaftlich relevant" gleichsetzt, dann ok. Tue ich aber nicht, sprach mich ja bereits gegen eine reine wirtschaftliche Sicht und Argumentation aus, denn es gibt Menschen, die in anderen Kategorien denken und urteilen.



Ähm, hä? 
Es gibt Menschen, die nicht aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht handeln, sicher, nur leiten die keine Firmen mit Angestellten. 
Im Fall von EA, dass die Verantwortung für 8800 feste Angestellte trägt und dafür sorgen muss, dass die jeden Monat auch ihr Gehalt bekommen hat das "Fantum" und Spiele entwickeln einfach weil man Zockfans eine Freude machen will aber der Gewinn egal ist, entsprechend einen sehr niedrigen Stellenwert. Das wird mal aus Prestigegründen gemacht, etwa Mirror's Edge 2, aber davon kommt nun mal keine Butter aufs Brot.

Solche Spiele wie hier das Star Wars Teil werden aus ganz einfachen Gründen eingestampft. Man stellt im Laufe der Zeit fest, dass die Entwicklungskosten steigen und steigen. Irgendwann ist der Punkt erreicht, wo die Ausgaben die zu erwartenden Einnahmen übertreffen. Spätestens dann zieht jeder verantwortungsvolle Chef den Stecker. 

Firmen wie THQ sind nicht zufällig pleite gegangen, die haben sich bei einigen Produkten erheblich übernommen und den Markt vollkommen falsch eingeschätzt. Sie dachten auch sie würden von Titel X ja 10 - 20 Millionen verkaufen und deswegen kann die Entwicklung ruhig das doppelte und dreifache von dem kosten, was anfangs avisiert war.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> tivision-Blizzard hat im Jahr 2016 alleine durch Mikrotransaktionen 3,6 Milliarden Dollar eingenommen.



nein. durch ingame-content insgesamt, nicht nur durch microtransactions. 
und hearthstone zeichnete für etwa ein zehntel dieser summe verantwortlich.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Oktober 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Hätten sie das Studio nicht dicht gemacht, würden wir in 3 Jahren, falls sie es bis dahin überhaupt schon geschafft hätten das Spiel fertig zu machen, über schreckliche Gesichtsanmitation, und staubig alte 8k Texturen spotten!



Das liegt aber dann daran, dass heute jeder glaubt Programmcode sei Marmelade, die man selber viel besser herstellen kann.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Oktober 2017)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Da muss ich widersprechen: Die Menge ist durchaus sehr interessant, zumindest für mich und für ganz viele andere bestimmt auch. Wenn man aber "interessant" mit "für EA wirtschaftlich relevant" gleichsetzt, dann ok. Tue ich aber nicht, sprach mich ja bereits gegen eine reine wirtschaftliche Sicht und Argumentation aus, denn es gibt Menschen, die in anderen Kategorien denken und urteilen.



Interessant=für EA wirtschaftlich relevant, richtig. Den letzten Satz verstehe ich nicht ganz. Menschlich gesehen ist deine Einstellung klasse, aber wenn wir ein Unternehmen zum Umdenken bewegen wollen, dann geht das offensichtlich nur, wenn man ihrem Handeln eine wirtschaftliche Konsequenz attestiert. Warum, hat Spiritogre ja schon gesagt.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

Bonkic schrieb:


> nein. durch ingame-content insgesamt, nicht nur durch microtransactions.
> und hearthstone zeichnete für etwa ein zehntel dieser summe verantwortlich.



Ingame Content, quasi DLCs sind keine Mikrotransaktionen? Ob das nun Lootboxen, Kartenpacks, Mappacks oder Mounts sind spielt doch keine Rolle, das sind alles Mikrotransaktionen. 
Okay, Call of Duty und Destiny haben scheinbar das Meiste eingefahren. Aber auch da gilt, dass viele dieser Spieler halt kaum anderes zocken, weil sie an diese Titel gebunden sind.


----------



## Elektrostuhl (18. Oktober 2017)

Etwas über ein Jahr her. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yrIEW7woFFo:136

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Wenn ich in 10 Jahren irgendwo in einer Dokumentation erfahre, dass ein EA-Vorstandsmitglied diese Entscheidung getroffen hat, weil man sich sicher ist, dass kaum jemand mehr eine Singleplayer-Kampagne möchte und man das bei Mass Effect Andromeda gut beobachten konnte, dann drehe ich demjenigen höchstpersönlich den Hals um.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ähm, hä?
> Es gibt Menschen, die nicht aus rein wirtschaftlicher Sicht handeln, sicher, nur leiten die keine Firmen mit Angestellten.
> Im Fall von EA, dass die Verantwortung für 8800 feste Angestellte trägt und dafür sorgen muss, dass die jeden Monat auch ihr Gehalt bekommen hat das "Fantum" und Spiele entwickeln einfach weil man Zockfans eine Freude machen will aber der Gewinn egal ist, entsprechend einen sehr niedrigen Stellenwert. Das wird mal aus Prestigegründen gemacht, etwa Mirror's Edge 2, aber davon kommt nun mal keine Butter aufs Brot.
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass ich bei Punkt 1 anders denke (es gibt Firmen, die auch mal auf maximalen Gewinn verzichten, um z.B. MA nicht entlassen zu müssen, auch wenn ich denke, dass das eher Exoten sind), stimme ich Dir in Allem zu. Ich habe auch nichts anderslautendes behauptet und auch nicht auf EAs Entscheidungen eingedroschen, sondern bloß auf ein Kommentar der Marke "Was regt Ihr Euch auf, ist ökonomisch nachvollziehbar" geantwortet mit der Aussage, dass man als Spieler andere Prioritäten hat als EAs Gewinn und entsprechend enttäuscht sein kann, da man als Mensch bei einem Produkt, dessen Funktion "Spaß/Unterhaltung" ist, durchaus emotional reagieren kann und das mMn verständlich ist. Damit will ich nicht wirtschaftliches Denken diskreditieren (weil absolut legitim), nur auf die Existenz anderer Perspektiven hinweisen und darauf, dass auch diese legitim sind.
Keine Ahnung, warum das Unverständnis hervorruft. Dachte eher, ich würde dafür kritisiert werden, solche basalen Dinge hier extra zu erwähnen.

Kurz: "Ist nicht für Dich bedauerlich, dass das Spiel nicht so kommt wie zunächst angedacht, weil wirtschaftlich gedacht es so besser ist und so" ist halt nicht so zwangsläufig, ne?


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

TheQuestionPG schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass ich bei Punkt 1 anders denke (es gibt Firmen, die auch mal auf maximalen Gewinn verzichten, um z.B. MA nicht entlassen zu müssen, auch wenn ich denke, dass das eher Exoten sind), stimme ich Dir in Allem zu. Ich habe auch nichts anderslautendes behauptet und auch nicht auf EAs Entscheidungen eingedroschen, sondern bloß auf ein Kommentar der Marke "Was regt Ihr Euch auf, ist ökonomisch nachvollziehbar" geantwortet mit der Aussage, dass man als Spieler andere Prioritäten hat als EAs Gewinn und entsprechend enttäuscht sein kann, da man als Mensch bei einem Produkt, dessen Funktion "Spaß/Unterhaltung" ist, durchaus emotional reagieren kann und das mMn verständlich ist. Damit will ich nicht wirtschaftliches Denken diskreditieren (weil absolut legitim), nur auf die Existenz anderer Perspektiven hinweisen und darauf, dass auch diese legitim sind.
> Keine Ahnung, warum das Unverständnis hervorruft. Dachte eher, ich würde dafür kritisiert werden, solche basalen Dinge hier extra zu erwähnen.
> 
> Kurz: "Ist nicht für Dich bedauerlich, dass das Spiel nicht so kommt wie zunächst angedacht, weil wirtschaftlich gedacht es so besser ist und so" ist halt nicht so zwangsläufig, ne?



Natürlich finde ich es bedauerlich, wenn ein wahrscheinlich tolles Spiel abgesägt wird. Wenn mich Star Wars Games jetzt persönlich auch nicht so sehr reizen (obwohl ich ein gutes Dutzend davon habe), weil ich andere Settings interessanter finde. 

Bei dir klang es aber ja leider so, als ob du Firmen kritisieren würdest, die nicht aus noblen Gründen auf Gewinn verzichten, darauf bin ich eingegangen. Deine Aussage machte auf die Kunden gemünzt halt irgendwie keinen Sinn. Denn die haben ja keine Nachteile davon oder müssen hehre Ziele haben, denen geht es letztlich nur ums Zocken. Oder meintest du, die Kunden von solch teuren Triple A Singleplayer Games sollten vielleicht "freiwillig" von sich aus 150 oder 200 Euro für so ein Game bezahlen wollen?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ingame Content, quasi DLCs sind keine Mikrotransaktionen?



nein. mappacks und "richtige" addons sind damit sicher nicht gemeint. 
vermutlich zählen auch gesamte season-pässe zum ingame-content oder auch dieser battlefield-premium-schwachsinn bspw , weiß ich aber nicht genau.

im einzelfall mag die abgrenzung sicher schwer fallen - zugegeben. 
lootboxen, mounts, skins etc.  sind natürlich microtransactions, klar.


----------



## LOX-TT (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ingame Content, quasi DLCs sind keine Mikrotransaktionen? Ob das nun Lootboxen, Kartenpacks, Mappacks oder Mounts sind spielt doch keine Rolle, das sind alles Mikrotransaktionen.
> Okay, Call of Duty und Destiny haben scheinbar das Meiste eingefahren. Aber auch da gilt, dass viele dieser Spieler halt kaum anderes zocken, weil sie an diese Titel gebunden sind.



Mikrotransaktionen tragen das "Mikro" nicht umsonst im Namen  das sind einerseits kleine Beträge (erst durch die Masse kommt der Reibach) und kleine Sachen wie Skins oder neue Knarre in nem Shooter.

Map-Paks und Story-DLCs sind keine *Mikro*transaktionen


----------



## riesenwiesel (18. Oktober 2017)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mikrotransaktionen tragen das "Mikro" nicht umsonst im Namen  das sind einerseits kleine Beträge (erst durch die Masse kommt der Reibach) und kleine Sachen wie Skins oder neue Knarre in nem Shooter.
> 
> Map-Paks und Story-DLCs sind keine *Mikro*transaktionen


Das "Mikro" bezieht sich in den meisten Fällen wohl eher auf den Inhalt als auf den Betrag. 
Story DLCs kenne ich nur im Bereich bis 15€ während z.B. ein dämliches WoW-Mount schon 20€ kostet. 
Da ist relativ klar wo die Gewinnspanne größer ist.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Natürlich finde ich es bedauerlich, wenn ein wahrscheinlich tolles Spiel abgesägt wird. Wenn mich Star Wars Games jetzt persönlich auch nicht so sehr reizen (obwohl ich ein gutes Dutzend davon habe), weil ich andere Settings interessanter finde.
> 
> Bei dir klang es aber ja leider so, als ob du Firmen kritisieren würdest, die nicht aus noblen Gründen auf Gewinn verzichten, darauf bin ich eingegangen. Deine Aussage machte auf die Kunden gemünzt halt irgendwie keinen Sinn. Denn die haben ja keine Nachteile davon oder müssen hehre Ziele haben, denen geht es letztlich nur ums Zocken. Oder meintest du, die Kunden von solch teuren Triple A Singleplayer Games sollten vielleicht "freiwillig" von sich aus 150 oder 200 Euro für so ein Game bezahlen wollen?



Ich meine bloß, dass die Enttäuschung verständlich ist, egal wie wirtschaftlich nachvollziehbar die Umstellung des Spiels auch sein mag. Was Lootboxgedöns, Day-1-DLCs, vor allem aber Mikrotransaktionen in Vollpreistiteln angeht, da werde ich aber in der Tat stinkig, egal wie sehr die Nachfrage das Angebot bestimmen mag. Nicht jeder ist Anhänger einer absolut freien Marktwirtschaft. "It's not about the moral, stupid" ist nun mal Käse in Gesellschaften, die aus Menschen bestehen. Wo Menschen sind, ist das IMMER ein Faktor. Mag dem einen oder anderen zu SJW sein die Position, aber wer mit sowas ein Problem auch dann hat, wenn differenziert gedacht und unaufgeregt debattiert wird, dessen eigentliches Problem liegt eh woanders.
Nachtrag, möchte nicht missverstanden werden: Unterstelle Dir das nicht, war ganz allgemein geschrieben.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2017)

Für mich sind alle digital downloadbaren Zusatzinhalte Mikrotransaktionen, da eine Zusatzausgabe zum Hauptspiel. Was genau sie beinhalten oder wieviel sie kosten ist dabei irrelevant. 

Thema Wirtschaft: Die freie Wirtschaft wird durch Gesetze eingeschränkt und u.a. von Kartellbehörden, Steuerbehörden etc. überwacht, so frei ist sie also nicht und sie kann nicht tun und lassen, was sie will.


----------



## MichaelG (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich sind alle digital downloadbaren Zusatzinhalte Mikrotransaktionen, da eine Zusatzausgabe zum Hauptspiel. Was genau sie beinhalten oder wieviel sie kosten ist dabei irrelevant.
> 
> Thema Wirtschaft: Die freie Wirtschaft wird durch Gesetze eingeschränkt und u.a. von Kartellbehörden, Steuerbehörden etc. überwacht, so frei ist sie also nicht und sie kann nicht tun und lassen, was sie will.



Das ist aber wiederum Blödsinn. Früher zu Vor-Internetzeiten Addon genannte Erweiterungen gibt es jetzt ja auch digital als Download (z.B. bei The Witcher 3 Blood&Wine). Die haben mit Microtransaktionen 0,0 zu tun. Das sind weiterhin Addons jetzt aber exakter DLC genannt. Wobei DLC auch Kleinzeug wie Microtransaktionen beinhaltet. Microtransaktionen sind explizit "Kleinkram" wie Waffe X, Rüstung Y, Boosterpacks oder Lootkisten oder Kauf von Ingame-Währung für Echtgeld etc. pp. Wo man aber auch sich reinsteigern kann mit ausgeben.


----------



## TheQuestionPG (18. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Für mich sind alle digital downloadbaren Zusatzinhalte Mikrotransaktionen, da eine Zusatzausgabe zum Hauptspiel. Was genau sie beinhalten oder wieviel sie kosten ist dabei irrelevant.
> 
> Thema Wirtschaft: Die freie Wirtschaft wird durch Gesetze eingeschränkt und u.a. von Kartellbehörden, Steuerbehörden etc. überwacht, so frei ist sie also nicht und sie kann nicht tun und lassen, was sie will.



Ja Gott sei dank!

Zu Austausch hier bez. Mikrotransaktionen usw.: Das "Mikro" halte ich für Marketingbla, soll Harmlosigkeit suggerieren. Darüber hinaus denke ich, dass man sehr wohl zw. MT, DLCs usw. unterscheiden und entsprechend andere Begriffe verwenden kann. Im Endeffekt ist das für mein persönliches Kaufverhalten aber eh egal, da ich mehr oder weniger (eher mehr) auf jegliche Zusatzausgaben verzichte. Ich will 1x für ein Spiel zahlen und meine Ruhe haben, da bin ich sehr altmodisch. Im DRM-und-Download-Zeitalter bezahle ich dafür idR auch höchstens die Hälfte des normalen Preises. Muss halt jeder machen wie er es für richtig hält.



MichaelG schrieb:


> z.B. bei The Witcher 3 Blood&Wine



Wegen B&W schrieb ich auch "mehr oder weniger"  . Ist aber auch ein sehr positives Beispiel für gute Zusatzinhalte


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (18. Oktober 2017)

Hmm, man könnte ja meinen alles wäre so einfach. EA hat die Lizenz und alles was die Spielerschaft sich wünscht ist:

ein neues Battlefront (gut ist erledigt)
ein neues Star Wars RPG in Knights of the old Republic Tradition
ein neues Empire at War
und ein gutes Star Wars Action-Adventure

Ich hätte ja schon gerne ein 1313 gesehen, aber wenn das Spiel dann am Ende sowas wie Ghost Recon Wildlands oder mit Mikrotransaktionen zugemüllt wird, kann ich gerne verzichten.

Die Entwickler von Visceral sollten wirklich Devolvers Aufruf folgen und das bestehendende Spiel in ein Spaceballs-Projekt verwandeln.


----------



## Sanador (18. Oktober 2017)

Überrascht mich jetzt nicht.
Die letzten Spiele (*Battlefield: Hardline*, *Dead Space 3*) waren eher mittelmäßig, zudem war keines der Spiele von *Visceral* kommerziell erfolgreich.
Also wieso dieses Studio weiterführen?
Klingt hart, ist aber für das Überleben einer gewinnorientierten Firma notwendig.


----------



## RedDragon20 (18. Oktober 2017)

Über die Folgen kann man ruhig spekulieren. Würde mich mal interessieren, was da nun draus gemacht wird. 

Aber man sollte sich mal die Frage stellen, warum EA überhaupt so einen drastischen Schritt eingeht und das Studio schließen will. Sicher nicht aus Geldgier. Ich will mal behaupten, dass ein Studio eben nur dann geschlossen wird, wenn es nicht die gewünschten Leistung erbringt, wie auch immer die in dem Fall aussahen. Vlt. hat Visceral Games das Budget wiederholt maßlos überzogen? Zu viel Zeit für irgendwelche Schritte in der Produktion gebraucht und es war absehbar, dass aus dem Spiel so nix wird? Weiß man nicht. Aber was tut man da als Vorgesetzter? Man denkt sich was aus und in dem Fall war die Folge einfach nur: Das Spiel wird an ein anderes Studio abgegeben und komplett umgekrempelt, statt komplett eingestampft. 


PS: Ich will hier EA nicht verteidigen. Aber es gibt IMMER zwei Seiten einer Medaille.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2017)

Finde ich zwar auch nicht so schön, gerade als SP Spieler, aber sind wir doch mal ehrlich, als Gewinnorientiertes und Aktien notiertes Unternehmen würde ich es genauso machen.
SP Spiel~mehr Aufwand weniger verkaufte Einheiten.
MP Spiel~weniger Aufwand, mehr verkaufte Einheiten(wird sich am Ende eh wieder wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen), Zusatzgewinn durch Microtrans. Lootboxen, usw.
Wenn EA es nicht so machen würde könnten sie ihren Laden bald schließen, und das wäre auch nicht gut. Es ist ein Unterschied ob du Weltweit ein paar Tausend Menschen in Lohn und Brot hast (momentan um die 10.000)und auf einem wackligem CEO Stuhl sitzt der abgewählt werden kann wenn man keine guten Zahlen vorzuweisen hat, oder nur ein paar Hundert Mitarbeiter wie bei CDProjekt oder wie bei Larian Studios (Dininity) weniger als Hundert.
Wie gesagt, gut finde ich es nicht, aber den Markt hat man sich nun mal so hingebogen, also bedient man sich auch. Wer es nicht macht ist bei dieser Firmen Größe ganz schnell weg vom Fenster.


----------



## hawkytonk (18. Oktober 2017)

... und ich dachte, das Lukas Arts Herumgemehre hätten sie hinter sich gelassen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde tippen, dass das Spiel jetzt im Stil von The Division, Destiny oder Anthem kommt. Also wie ein kleines MMO, welches man auch alleine spielen kann, aber grundsätzlich eher auf Zusammenspiel ausgelegt ist.
Gerade da kann man ja dann neue Questreihen, Gebiete usw. verkaufen. Also immer neue kostenpflichtige Spielinhalte bringen, das ist ja mit "Games a Service" gemeint


----------



## linktheminstrel (19. Oktober 2017)

mich würde interessieren, warum das Studio über 4 jahre an einem spiel alla uncharted dran war... wird wahrscheinlich wieder so ne ewige Baustelle gewesen sein, wo alles immer wieder über den haufen geschmissen wurde. 2016 hieß es ja sogar, das das spiel noch jahre in Entwicklung sein würde... 
so schade es um das spiel ist, so sehr kann ich hier ea verstehen. man wird mit der Leistung, dem vortschritt oder dem Produkt n sich nicht zufrieden gewesen sein, sich gegrämt zu haben, erneut jahrelang ein unfruchtbares Produkt finanziert zu haben und hat eben dann die konsequenzen gezogen.


----------



## skyzi (19. Oktober 2017)

Diese Idioten von EA sollten weniger ins, Marketing Investieren, denn das Bricht denen immer das Genick. Marketing ist genauso gleich Teuer wie die Entwicklung des Spiel und die Bosse von EA kapieren diesen Fehler bei EA einfach nicht...


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

skyzi schrieb:


> Diese Idioten von EA sollten weniger ins, Marketing Investieren, denn das Bricht denen immer das Genick. Marketing ist genauso gleich Teuer wie die Entwicklung des Spiel und die Bosse von EA kapieren diesen Fehler bei EA einfach nicht...



Marketing verkauft Spiele. GTA 5 hatte die wohl teuerste Kampagne, die ein Videospiel je hatte, angeblich ja fast 100 Millionen (daher hast du wohl auch deine Zahl mit dem gleich teuer wie Entwicklungskosten, das ist aber bei den meisten Spielen nun wirklich nicht der Fall). Und es lohnt sich für Rockstar ja, GTA 5 hat sich inzwischen beinahe 70 Millionen Mal verkauft. Das ist weit mehr als doppelt so viel, eher drei Mal soviel, wie sich die besten Triple A Games sonst verkaufen. 

Und die Marketingkosten entstehen NICHT während der Entwicklung eines Spieles sondern erst, wenn es fast fertig ist und auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## kornhill (19. Oktober 2017)

Können, Dynamik und Erfahrung eines Teams wächst mit dem Team. Diesen Grundsatz kann und will EA wohl nie verstehen, und behandeln ihre Entwickler wie "Schüttgut" welches von einem Haufen auf den anderen geleert werden kann. Nach 6-12 Monaten ist man ca. in ein Team integriert, und erst dann wird die Arbeitsleistung bei 100% angekommen sein. Ich frage mich wie sich EA das vorstellt, wenn sie ihre aktiven Entwicklerteams gefühlt alle paar Monate massiv umstrukturieren. .... Wer arbeitet noch an einem SW spiel? Ah Respawn! Mal sehen wie lange es Respawn noch macht, weil Tittifall war ja auch nicht so richtig erfolgreich...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2017)

kornhill schrieb:


> Können, Dynamik und Erfahrung eines Teams wächst mit dem Team. Diesen Grundsatz kann und will EA wohl nie verstehen, und behandeln ihre Entwickler wie "Schüttgut" welches von einem Haufen auf den anderen geleert werden kann. Nach 6-12 Monaten ist man ca. in ein Team integriert, und erst dann wird die Arbeitsleistung bei 100% angekommen sein. Ich frage mich wie sich EA das vorstellt, wenn sie ihre aktiven Entwicklerteams gefühlt alle paar Monate massiv umstrukturieren.



Was genau hat das mit Visceral zu tun?
Die wurden von EA 1998 gegründet.
Damals noch als EA Redwood Shores, weil das Studio direkt im EA Hauptquartier beheimatet ist.


----------



## kornhill (19. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was genau hat das mit Visceral zu tun?
> Die wurden von EA 1998 gegründet.
> Damals noch als EA Redwood Shores, weil das Studio direkt im EA Hauptquartier beheimatet ist.



Vor drei (3_1/2) Jahren ist Amy Hennig zu Visceral gegangen, und würde daher Schätzungsweise seit 2 1/2 Jahren effektiv arbeiten. Im July 2015 wurde EA Motive gegründet, und die Aussage war das sie zusammen mit Visceral an einem Star Wars Spiel arbeiten. Es gab also vor 2 Jahren eine weitere massive Änderung in der Umgebung und Arbeitsweise von Visceral, noch dazu mit einem komplett neu gegründetem Team. (um ein Team von Grund auf aufzubauen und effektiv zu machen braucht es mehr als die 6-12 Monate um einzelne zu integrieren.) Über den Daumen gesehen, beeinträchtigt diese Zusammenarbeit die Effektivität bis ca.  July 2016. Ein Jahr später wird BW Montreal auf Motive aufgeteilt was auch als eine massive Änderung der Teamstrukturen gesehen werden muss!

Ich frage mich ob die Entwickler, bei diesen ganzen Änderungen, überhaupt den Namen von dem Entwickler kennen der zwei Tische weiter sitzt. 
Es ist, besonders in den USA, leider üblich das man Entwickler im wahrsten Sinne des  Wortes als Schüttgut behandelt. Eine Resource die man, bei Bedarf nachschütten oder wegschütten kann. 
(Das durfte ich in der Wirtschaftskrise 2008/2009 (?) selber aus der ersten Reihe beobachten als der Kelch an mir vorbeigereicht wurde.... (Kelch ist in diesem Fall Kündigung...))

Die Tatsache das ein kleines eingespieltes und erfahrenes Team besser und effektiver arbeitet wird sehr oft und nicht nur von EA komplett ignoriert. 

Gutes Gegenbeispiel: Elex! Das erste PB Spiel in diesem Ausmaß war Gothic 3. Heute kann dieses Erfahrene Team in kürzerer Zeit ein 1_1/2 mal so großes Spiel bauen welches funktioniert. Wäre PB unter EA noch am leben? Nach Gothic 3 bestimmt nicht. EA hätte sie aber auch nach Risen 2 nochmal geschlossen und zu Risen 3 wäre PB von EA ein drittes mal geschlossen worden. Warum PB, ein Spiel wie Elex, mit dieser Team Größe stemmen kann, ist eine Frage die sich EA nicht stellt.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2017)

EA Motive hat aber maximal kleinere Zuarbeiten zu dem Projekt gemacht.
Die sind mit der Kampagne von Battlefront 2 und einem noch unbekannten eigenen Projekt auch gut beschäftigt.
Zuarbeiten von anderen Teams wie Asset-Austausch, besonders wenn Projekte im selben Universum spielen, sind jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches.


----------



## linktheminstrel (19. Oktober 2017)

zudem wird ein programmierer keine großen Schwierigkeiten mit den verschiedenen Projekten haben. die diversen directors sind für das Konzept verantwortlich und sollten schon bei Einstellung wissen, wie man das Handwerk ausübt. der writer sollte eigentlich auch nach 2 1/2 jahren schon längst fertig mit der geschichte sein, gerade bei nem lineren spiel, wo man jetzt nicht Geschichten zu hunderten Charakteren ersinnen muss. 
also nö, für mich zählt dieses: man hätte ihnen doch mehr zeit geben können absolut nicht. bis heute haben wir nichts nennnenswertes zum projekt gesehen und von einem fast 20-jährigem Studio erwarte ich mir um einiges mehr Schaffenskraft.


----------



## skyzi (19. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Marketing verkauft Spiele. GTA 5 hatte die wohl teuerste Kampagne, die ein Videospiel je hatte, angeblich ja fast 100 Millionen (daher hast du wohl auch deine Zahl mit dem gleich teuer wie Entwicklungskosten, das ist aber bei den meisten Spielen nun wirklich nicht der Fall). Und es lohnt sich für Rockstar ja, GTA 5 hat sich inzwischen beinahe 70 Millionen Mal verkauft. Das ist weit mehr als doppelt so viel, eher drei Mal soviel, wie sich die besten Triple A Games sonst verkaufen.
> 
> Und die Marketingkosten entstehen NICHT während der Entwicklung eines Spieles sondern erst, wenn es fast fertig ist und auf den Markt kommt.




Das totaler Müll den du da schreibst. Gute Spiele verkaufen sich und das sieht man an Steam sehr gut, das es ohne 100 Milionen Dollar Marketing geht.
Wer das im Jahre 2017 immer noch nicht verstanden hat , der hat Marketing 2017 nicht verstanden.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

Also ein halbes Jahr für die Einarbeitung, wäre ich da Chef wäre der so jemand schon nach zwei Monaten wieder geflogen ... Solch eine Einarbeitungszeit die braucht man, wenn man in einer völlig anderen Branche in einem völlig anderem Job arbeitet. 

Gerade Amy Hennig ist ein Paradebeispiel, was für eine Einarbeitungszeit soll die benötigen? Die ist Autorin! Die sitzt in ihrem Büro und schreibt nach Absprache ein Drehbuch. Die kann nach fünf Minuten Eingewöhnung richtig losarbeiten. 

Selbst "Künstler", die 3D Modelle, Texturen, Musiker etc. machen, was brauchen die an Einarbeitung? Einzig wenn sie eine neue Software bekommen benötigen sie ein wenig Zeit, bis sie sehr effizient und flott mit arbeiten können. Gleiches Spiel bei den Programmierern, wenn die eine neue Engine vorgesetzt bekommen, dann müssen sie sich da einarbeiten aber doch nicht bei einem neuen Job.



skyzi schrieb:


> Das totaler Müll den du da schreibst. Gute Spiele verkaufen sich und das sieht man an Steam sehr gut, das es ohne 100 Milionen Dollar Marketing geht.
> Wer das im Jahre 2017 immer noch nicht verstanden hat , der hat Marketing 2017 nicht verstanden.



Welches Spiel verkauft sich denn 60 Millionen Mal ohne Marketing? Selbst Minecraft nicht, das wurde letztlich durch Streamer und You Tuber so groß und bekannt. Bis so ein Spiel ein Selbstläufer wird dauert es aber. Sicher kann kleinen Titeln wie Stardew Valley durch "word of mouth" eine Bekanntheit und Erfolg beschieden werden, aber das dauert in der Regel Wochen und Monate und da reden wir immer noch von viel kleineren Größenordnungen, als sie große AAA Titel verkaufen wollen und müssen. 

Gute Spiele verkaufen sich nur, wenn sie bekannt sind! Ob dies sofort durch Werbung geschieht oder eben nach und nach wie bei Minecraft, PUBG usw. über "word of mouth" und Streamer auf die dann die Presse aufmerksam wird und dann mehr und mehr darüber berichtet. 

Du kannst das beste Spiel der Welt machen, wenn es keiner kennt, dann wird es auch niemand kaufen.


----------



## Gemar (19. Oktober 2017)

Ich vermute einfach mal, dass das Spiel nicht mit Größen wie Unchartet, Last of us oder Tomb Raider mithalten konnte und dadurch ein Problem entstand, bezüglich Einnahmeerwartungen und Aufwand.

Im Endeffekt zu viele Hürden für EA, wenn es nicht schnell genug läuft. Also wird alles auf Open World umgebaut mit Lootboxen und Online-MP-Features. Das ist einfach, billig und soll sich laut Statistik lohnen.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Ich vermute einfach mal, dass das Spiel nicht mit Größen wie Unchartet, Last of us oder Tomb Raider mithalten konnte und dadurch ein Problem entstand, bezüglich Einnahmeerwartungen und Aufwand.



Selbst ein niedriger 80er Titel würde sich noch wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen, einfach weil Star Wars drauf steht.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Leider bestimmt die neue Form von Gamern den Markt. Die denen selbst 2 Tasten drücken zu schwer ist. Die keine Ausdauer haben etwas zu erkämpfen sondern alles gleich und sofort haben müssen.



An den Schulen sieht das nicht anders aus. Frag mal die Lehrer! Wenn ein Schüler in Deutsch eine Drei bekommt, rennt er weinend nachhause. Dann kommen die Anrufe der Eltern, die den Lehrer natürlich auch gehörig unter Druck setzen. Einer meiner besten Freunde ist Chemielehrer an einem Gymmi, und der versteht die Welt nicht mehr. Er stellt schon die einfachsten Fragen in den Klausuren, und dann rasseln immer noch alle mit einer Fünf durch. Dann gibt's Ärger nicht nur im Kollegium, sondern dann kommt auch der Schulleiter an und meint, hier gab es gerade einen Anruf von oben, die Klausur muß wiederholt werden. Was macht mein Freund? Er gestaltet die Chemieklausur so um, daß alle mit einem zufriedenen Lächeln nachhause gehen. Wohlgemerkt nicht an einer "Problemschule", sondern an einem geachteten Gymnasium. Ich sag's ja schon länger: Die Jugend hat einfach nichts mehr drauf!  Ich sag's mit einem Lächeln, so ganz ernst ist es auch nicht gemeint, aber auch das Niveau an den Universitäten ist einfach unterirdisch geworden. So, und jetzt höre ich auch wirklich auf, bevor ich mich anhöre wie mein alter Uropa Wilhelm.


----------



## Promego (19. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Gleiches Spiel bei den Programmierern, wenn die eine neue Engine vorgesetzt bekommen



Abhängig vom legacy code aus vorherigen projekten bis hin zu den modifikationen die an der engine gemacht wurden kann  das als programmierer  schon ein gutes halbes jahr dauern bis man halbwegs was effektiv macht - bis man soweit ist, dass man eine aussage darüber treffen kann welche folgen eine änderung möglicherweise nachsich zieht braucht man je nach komplexität der engine auch schon mal zwei jahre.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Abhängig vom legacy code aus vorherigen projekten bis hin zu den modifikationen die an der engine gemacht wurden kann  das als programmierer  schon ein gutes halbes jahr dauern bis man halbwegs was effektiv macht - bis man soweit ist, dass man eine aussage darüber treffen kann welche folgen eine änderung möglicherweise nachsich zieht braucht man je nach komplexität der engine auch schon mal zwei jahre.


Aber dieses ständige Nachlernen ist Teil des gewählten Berufs und hat erst mal mit einem neuen Arbeitgeber nichts zu tun. Die stellen einen ja nicht ein, damit man erst mal zwei Jahre lernt damit umzugehen, die erwarten, dass man die zwei Jahre vorher das gelernt hat und sofort effektiv arbeiten kann.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Abhängig vom legacy code aus vorherigen projekten bis hin zu den modifikationen die an der engine gemacht wurden kann  das als programmierer  schon ein gutes halbes jahr dauern bis man halbwegs was effektiv macht - bis man soweit ist, dass man eine aussage darüber treffen kann welche folgen eine änderung möglicherweise nachsich zieht braucht man je nach komplexität der engine auch schon mal zwei jahre.



So stelle ich mir das auch vor. Eine Grafikengine tauscht man nicht mal eben so aus. Manche Studios (Naughty Dog, Polyphony Digital) haben eben auch noch ihre hauseigenen Engines, die mit Sicherheit auch einiges mehr zaubern können als 'ne Unreal oder Unity (weiß nicht, was da gerade so en vogue ist), aber dann man muß ja auch noch viele andere Tools schreiben: Übersetzungstools, Asset-Tools, Level-Editoren -- also, so eine eigene Engine können sich nur wenige Studios mit großen Talenten leisten. Und gerade in Sachen Tools sind die Engines von der Stange inzwischen im Vorteil. Ich will nicht wissen, wie schlecht der Landschaftseditor bei Naughty Dog ist, der ist mit Sicherheit der Vorhof zur Hölle. So stelle ich mir das jedenfalls vor. Aber wie gesagt, ich komme nicht aus der Spieleprogrammierung. Das war jetzt auch Spekulatius von meiner Seite.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aber dieses ständige Nachlernen ist Teil des gewählten Berufs und hat erst mal mit einem neuen Arbeitgeber nichts zu tun. Die stellen einen ja nicht ein, damit man erst mal zwei Jahre lernt damit umzugehen, die erwarten, dass man die zwei Jahre vorher das gelernt hat und sofort effektiv arbeiten kann.



Wenn sie denn dann genau die Engine kennen, dann ja. Aber auch ein talentierter Programmierer ist jetzt nicht so das Allroundgenie, der alle Tools sofort bedienen kann. Ein bißchen Einarbeitung gehört immer dazu, das können dann, je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad, auch mal 6 Monate oder 2 Jahre sein, bis jemand wirklich gut ins Team integriert ist.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Wenn sie denn dann genau die Engine kennen, dann ja. Aber auch ein talentierter Programmierer ist jetzt nicht so das Allroundgenie, der alle Tools sofort bedienen kann. Ein bißchen Einarbeitung gehört immer dazu, das können dann, je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad, auch mal 6 Monate oder 2 Jahre sein, bis jemand wirklich gut ins Team integriert ist.



Deswegen stellt die Firma natürlich Leute ein, die mit der Engine schon arbeiten können ...

Keine Firma die z.B. mit der Unreal Engine entwickelt wird einen Entwickler ohne Erfahrung mit dieser Einstellen. Wenn da einer kommt, der sagt "oh, ich habe bisher aber nur mit Unity gearbeitet", der hat halt Pech gehabt und muss sich dann einen Job bei einer Firma suchen, die mit Unity arbeitet. 
Das ist aber praktisch in allen Branchen so, du brauchst Erfahrung mit bestimmter Software, hast du die nicht wird die aber gefordert, dann sagen die nicht, och, dann lerne bei uns das nächste halbe Jahr mal damit umzugehen, solange bezahlen wir dir dein Gehalt, auch wenn du nicht produktiv arbeiten kannst. Nein, natürlich stellen die dann jemanden ein, der eben sofort produktiv arbeiten kann und nicht erst mal ein halbes Jahr nur Unkosten bedeutet, den sie sogar quasi zusätzlich einstellen müssen, denn irgendwer muss ja in dem halben Jahr trotzdem die Arbeit erledigen.

Wir sprechen hier schließlich nicht von irgendwelchen kleinen Hobbyklitschen sondern von großen Konzernen. Da wird an mehreren Projekten gleichzeitig gearbeit, da werden Zeitpläne erstellt die eingehalten werden müssen usw.. Verschlampt eine Abteilung die Arbeit und wird nicht fertig, dann sitzen u.U. mit einmal alle nachfolgenden Abteilungen dumm rum und drehen Däumchen, kommt dann die Arbeit durch die Verzögerung endlich kollidiert das womöglich mit einem anderen Projekt usw. 

Ich bin sicher, solche Firmen, gerade in den USA, stellen auch Leute ein, die sie extra anlernen und die nicht sofort produktiv mitarbeiten. Das sind dann aber Trainees, die eben so nebenher mitlaufen.

Ich kenne auch Firmen, die stellen Studenten "richtig" ein. Die absolvieren halt ihr Studium, meist mit Vertrag, dass sie nicht länger als x Semester benötigen werden, und lernen nebenher schon die Abläufe in der Firma kennen. So können sie dann gleich nach dem Master richtig einsteigen.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Deswegen stellt die Firma natürlich Leute ein, die mit der Engine schon arbeiten können ...
> 
> Keine Firma die z.B. mit der Unreal Engine entwickelt wird einen Entwickler ohne Erfahrung mit dieser Einstellen. Wenn da einer kommt, der sagt "oh, ich habe bisher aber nur mit Unity gearbeitet", der hat halt Pech gehabt und muss sich dann einen Job einer Firma suchen, die mit Unity arbeitet.



Naja, ich würde eher einen guten Entwickler einstellen als einen, der Unreal höchstens mal tanzen kann. Bei Festangestellten würde ich da schon etwas genauer hingucken. Aber als Freiberufler bist Du die Feuerwehr, da hast Du dann 100 Tage Schonfrist, dann heißt es: Mitmischen. Nun sind in der Games-Branche aber die meisten freiberuflich unterwegs, auch da muß man dann umdenken.

Aber das kenne ich auch: Man wird eigentlich gefragt: Was hast du denn die letzten zwei Jahre gemacht? So kann man sich dann auch in einer Firma oder auf ein Tool-Set "festfressen". Ich mach jetzt 5 Jahre C++, ich mache mir eigentlich kaum noch Hoffnung, mal wieder einen Java-Job zu bekommen, da muß meine Bewerbungsmappe aber schon top auf den Punkt sein! Nun bin ich aber eh einer der Glücklichen, bei denen bisher immer alles per Handschlag ging, Verträge sind eher bäh und kommen 6 Monate später, aber natürlich gilt auch für mich persönliche Weiterbildung neben dem Job, deshalb mache ich ja auch privat Android, um nicht ganz den Anschluß an die Java-Welt zu verlieren. Aber eins kann ich jetzt schon sagen: Als C++-Entwickler verdient man mehr. Es gibt aber auch nur ganz wenige Firmen in Deutschland, die C++ nachfragen.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2017)

Das ist der springende Punkt, gerade im Bereich Software, aber eben auch in sehr vielen anderen Branchen, muss man sich selbst(!) ständig weiterbilden und neue Dinge lernen. 
Und natürlich wird eine Firma dann auch keinen Entwickler einstellen der schlecht ist, bloß weil der zufällig die richtige Engine oder Programmiersprache kennt aber eben nicht gut beherrscht.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2017)

skyzi schrieb:


> Diese Idioten von EA sollten weniger ins, Marketing Investieren, denn das Bricht denen immer das Genick. Marketing ist genauso gleich Teuer wie die Entwicklung des Spiel und die Bosse von EA kapieren diesen Fehler bei EA einfach nicht...


Scheinbar kapierst du wohl eher nicht das ohne Marketing/Werbung es nirgendwo mehr geht, und das nicht nur in der Gamer Branche sondern es ist überall in jeder Branche so.
Und ja, auch Youtube und Streaming ist Werbung ohne die es nicht mehr geht.
Und glaube mir, die Top Leute bei EA und auch anderen Studios die dafür verantwortlich sind wissen darüber mehr als wir alle hier zusammen.
Schau dir allein das Internet an, Heute und vor 10-15 Jahren. Damals konnte man noch ohne Werbe Blocker super surfen, Heute kommst du ohne gerade mal auf die Startseite von Google, das war es dann. Alles andere ist vollgekleistert mit teilweise schrecklich aufgedrängter Werbung. Aber es lohnt sich eben.
Und um bei EA zu bleiben, wie oben schon gesagt, die haben um die 10.000 Menschen auf der Gehaltsliste, also von Genick brechen sind die wohl sehr weit entfernt. Oder nimm Blizzard und den Goldesel WoW, allein für nur dieses eine Spiel arbeiten fast 5.000 Menschen Weltweit. Ohne Werbung/Marketing wäre das alles so nicht möglich.
Irgendwas machen die also richtig und besser als so manch andere, zumindest im wirtschaftlichem Faktor. 
Ich denke mal das du da eventuell irgendwo stehengeblieben bist und noch nicht im Jahr 2017 angekommen bist um zu sehen wie wichtig Werbung/Marketing ist.


----------



## Honigpumpe (19. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Schau dir allein das Internet an, Heute und vor 10-15 Jahren. Damals konnte man noch ohne Werbe Blocker super surfen, Heute kommst du ohne gerade mal auf die Startseite von Google, das war es dann. Alles andere ist vollgekleistert mit teilweise schrecklich aufgedrängter Werbung. Aber es lohnt sich eben.



Ja, die Google-Leute haben ohne Werbung angefangen. "Don't be evil" hieß es damals. Dann kam der Sündenfall, "wir machen jetzt doch personalisierte Werbung", und siehe da: Larry Page und Sergey Brin sind die neuen Maharadschas im Silicon Valley. Daß immer mehr Zeitungen sich hinter einer Paywall verstecken, ist aber ganz bestimmt die Schuld der Werbeblocker. Auch ein Journalist hat mal Kinder zu ernähren und will  von seiner Schreiberei leben. Die Kostenloskultur im Internet geht so langsam mal vorbei. Du, Batze, wärst bestimmt auch sauer, wenn man Dir erzählen würde, Deine Arbeit kann man in Nullen und Einsen übertragen, also mach sie bitte umsonst. Da würdest Du doch auch anderen Leuten einen Vogel zeigen. Wer keine Paywalls will, der läßt den Werbeblocker ausgeschaltet! Wobei die Werbung ja leider wirklich inzwischen Ausmaße angenommen hat, daß es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Auf schwächeren Rechnern kann man Werbung auf so manchen Seiten wirklich mal konkret vergessen. (Ja, tu quoque, Computec!)


----------



## Basa456 (19. Oktober 2017)

Vielleicht sollte EA erstmal die Spieler fragen was sie sich wünschen bevor mal wieder ein gutes Studio geschlossen wird.  VIsceral Games hat doch in der Vergangenheit immer gute Spiele abgeliefert.  Wieder ein gutes Studio weniger  Schade.


----------



## fab0178 (19. Oktober 2017)

Also wieder mal zu doof um ein gutes Singleplayer Spiel im SW Universum auf die Beine zu stellen ... omg die lernen es wohl nie


----------



## Gemar (19. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Selbst ein niedriger 80er Titel würde sich noch wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen, einfach weil Star Wars drauf steht.



Naja, Mass Effect Andromeda hat auch einen Shitstorm ausgelöst, dass die Serie sogar auf Eis gelegt hat. Die Verkaufszahlen wurden zum Verlust.
Aber ich denke jetzt auch, dass EA mit neuen Praktiken mehr Geld an dem Titel verdienen möchte als nur einmal Vollpreis zu kassieren.


----------



## Cyberthom (19. Oktober 2017)

Nein, Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeein, das kann doch nicht Wahr sein!   Kein Star Wars Story unter Amy?
 EA ist Böse!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (19. Oktober 2017)

Gemar schrieb:


> Naja, Mass Effect Andromeda hat auch einen Shitstorm ausgelöst, dass die Serie sogar auf Eis gelegt hat. Die Verkaufszahlen wurden zum Verlust.



Was Franchise-Stärke angeht, ist Mass Effect aber nur ein sehr kleiner Fisch verglichen mit Star Wars.
Mass Effect kennen nur Gamer der letzten 10 Jahre.
Star Wars kennen Filminteressierte seit nunmehr drei Generationen.


----------



## Promego (19. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> och, dann lerne bei uns das nächste halbe Jahr mal damit umzugehen, solange bezahlen wir dir dein Gehalt, auch wenn du nicht produktiv arbeiten kannst.



Ich weiß nicht bei wievielen Studios du schon warst und an AAA Titeln gearbeitet hast, meiner Erfahrung nach passiert das aber sehrwohl. Es werden oft sogar Kosten für re-location übernommen, und bei etlichen Firmen bekommt man sogar einen Bonus wenn man jemand erfolgreich vermittelt hat - es ist nämlich gar nicht so leicht Leute in der Branche zu finden.


----------



## Batze (19. Oktober 2017)

Honigpumpe schrieb:


> Daß immer mehr Zeitungen sich hinter einer Paywall verstecken, ist aber ganz bestimmt die Schuld der Werbeblocker.


Ach ja? Was war denn zuerst da? Vollkommen übermäßig viel nervige Werbung, oder die Blocker?



> Daß immer mehr Zeitungen sich hinter einer Paywall verstecken, ist aber ganz bestimmt die Schuld der Werbeblocker. Auch ein Journalist hat mal Kinder zu ernähren und will  von seiner Schreiberei leben. Die Kostenloskultur im Internet geht so langsam mal vorbei. Du, Batze, wärst bestimmt auch sauer, wenn man Dir erzählen würde, Deine Arbeit kann man in Nullen und Einsen übertragen, also mach sie bitte umsonst. Da würdest Du doch auch anderen Leuten einen Vogel zeigen. Wer keine Paywalls will, der läßt den Werbeblocker ausgeschaltet!


Ja das Märchen von den armen Schreiberlingen die am verhungern sind. Frage nebenbei, was haben die Leute denn vor 15 Jahren im Internet gemacht? Da ist die schreibende Zunft auch nicht verhungert.
Das man Werbung, Werbeeinnahmen mal mitnimmt ist voll ok, aber wenn man sieht, auch hier was da passiert ist das schon lange nicht mehr tragbar.



> Wobei die Werbung ja leider wirklich inzwischen Ausmaße angenommen hat, daß es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Auf schwächeren Rechnern kann man Werbung auf so manchen Seiten wirklich mal konkret vergessen. (Ja, tu quoque, Computec!)


Ne wenigstens in dem Satz siehst du es ja ein.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2017)

Promego schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht bei wievielen Studios du schon warst und an AAA Titeln gearbeitet hast, meiner Erfahrung nach passiert das aber sehrwohl. Es werden oft sogar Kosten für re-location übernommen, und bei etlichen Firmen bekommt man sogar einen Bonus wenn man jemand erfolgreich vermittelt hat - es ist nämlich gar nicht so leicht Leute in der Branche zu finden.


Ich gar nicht, ich habe mit IT beruflich nichts am Hut aber ich habe ein paar Freunde, die Informatiker sind. Allerdings sind die alle Freiberufler und verdienen einen Haufen Asche abseits der Spielebranche. 
Mir ist schon klar, dass gerade die europäischen Spielefirmen jeden nehmen, den sie kriegen können bei dem was sie zahlen. Da müssen sie dann eben in den sauren Apfel beißen.



Batze schrieb:


> Ach ja? Was war denn zuerst da? Vollkommen übermäßig viel nervige Werbung, oder die Blocker?


Keine Frage, die nervige Werbung. 
Gegen ein paar Banner an der Seite oder auch mal zwischendurch hatte niemand etwas. Aber dieser ganze Popup-Mist, dann Werbung mit irre lautem Sound der einfach losplärrt, der hat halt dafür gesorgt, dass jeder Internetnutzer der mehr als nur ein Smartphone nutzen kann sofort einen Adblocker installiert hat. 




> Ja das Märchen von den armen Schreiberlingen die am verhungern sind. Frage nebenbei, was haben die Leute denn vor 15 Jahren im Internet gemacht? Da ist die schreibende Zunft auch nicht verhungert.
> Das man Werbung, Werbeeinnahmen mal mitnimmt ist voll ok, aber wenn man sieht, auch hier was da passiert ist das schon lange nicht mehr tragbar.


Als einer dieser armen Schreiberlinge muss ich da leider sagen, das ist so. In den 90ern haben Journalisten und Zeitungen richtig gut verdient. Anfang der 2000er kam es jedoch zu einem Crash in der Medienbranche und seither geht alles nur noch den Bach weiter runter. 

Einen Teil der Schuld trägt übrigens die "New Economy", also die Internetwirtschaft der Zeit. Weil viele Investoren Geld in Firmen wie Netscape gesteckt haben, die Milliarden wert waren aber keine Substanz hatten, halt ein Büro und ein paar Computer und sonst nichts. Und als die Pleite gingen haben viele Geld verloren und sich anschließend sehr mit Investitionen zurückgehalten.  

Das Internet spielt da grundsätzlich mit rein, abseits von Spielezeitschriften, die eben früher 300.000 Hefte im Monat verkauft haben und jetzt bei einem Zentel rumkrebsen und sich deswegen anders finanzieren müssen, auch durch wegfallende Werbung im Printbereich allgemein (Firmen haben eben nur ein begrenztes Werbebudget. Vor 15 Jahren haben sie keine Werbung im Netz gemacht, jetzt haben sie die Effektivität entdeckt und schalten deswegen in Zeitungen weniger. Und natürlich, eine Zeitung die sich 300.000 Mal verkauft kann mehr Geld für eine Anzeige nehmen als eine die sich 30.000 Mal verkauft. All diese Faktoren summieren sich. 

Ich sehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, wie das in der Zeitungsbranche weitergehen soll, gerade in Bezug auf Spiele. Es gibt ja in Deutschland ein paar Spielemedien (ohne Printanhang), die es schaffen sich selbst zu finanzieren. Aber das sind halt nie mehr als drei Leute, deren Gehalt gezahlt werden muss und die krebsen alle so am unteren Ende der Gehaltsskala rum. Am erfolgreichsten sind aktuell Gebauer und Peschke (ehemals Gamestar) mit Stange (ehemals PC Games) mit dem GamesPodcast (Auf ein Bier), die nehmen zu dritt 20.000 Dollar im Monat ein (bezahlen davon aber auch regelmäßige Gäste, denke ich, dazu sind die 20.000 Dollar (nicht Euro) Brutto und die Patreon-Gebühr geht da vorher ja auch noch ab) die noch dazu, anders als die "Konkurrenz", nicht mal Büroräume haben, weil die alles von zu Hause aus erledigen. Hooked sind z.B. zwei Leute, die noch dazu monatliche Büromieten zahlen müssen und die nehmen nur 6000 Dollar ein (plus eben Werbeeinnahmen, die allerdings wohl minimalst sind). Wirklich gute Gehälter sind das alles nicht.


----------



## Gemar (20. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Was Franchise-Stärke angeht, ist Mass Effect aber nur ein sehr kleiner Fisch verglichen mit Star Wars.
> Mass Effect kennen nur Gamer der letzten 10 Jahre.
> Star Wars kennen Filminteressierte seit nunmehr drei Generationen.



Wovon dann eine Generation nichts mit den Spielen zu tun hat. 
Aber stimmt schon. Battlefront hat sich sehr gut verkauft, obwohl es "nur" gut war.
Naja, sind ja eh auf den Punkt gekommen, dass EA sich leider einfach nur umorientiert hat.


----------



## kornhill (20. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> EA Motive hat aber maximal kleinere Zuarbeiten zu dem Projekt gemacht.
> Die sind mit der Kampagne von Battlefront 2 und einem noch unbekannten eigenen Projekt auch gut beschäftigt.
> Zuarbeiten von anderen Teams wie Asset-Austausch, besonders wenn Projekte im selben Universum spielen, sind jetzt nichts ungewöhnliches.



Ja klar. Sowas macht überhaupt nichts aus. Zwei Teams lose an einem Projekt arbeiten lassen. Eine einzelne Iterationen von zwei unterschiedlichen Teams abzugleichen? Sowas schonmal gemacht? Etwas davon gehört? Nicht? Hab ich mir gedacht. Allein eine gemeinsame Vision von dem Projekt zu entwickeln welches beide Teams verstehen, sehen und auch zustimmen... ach was solls. Ihr werdet euch ja mit Software Entwicklung auskennen bei solchen Aussagen.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2017)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ja klar. Sowas macht überhaupt nichts aus. Zwei Teams lose an einem Projekt arbeiten lassen. Eine einzelne Iterationen von zwei unterschiedlichen Teams abzugleichen? Sowas schonmal gemacht? Etwas davon gehört? Nicht? Hab ich mir gedacht. Allein eine gemeinsame Vision von dem Projekt zu entwickeln welches beide Teams verstehen, sehen und auch zustimmen... ach was solls. Ihr werdet euch ja mit Software Entwicklung auskennen bei solchen Aussagen.


Wir reden hier nicht von kleinen Klitschen wie Larian, Pyranha Bytes oder Deck 13 wo vielleicht die Mitarbeiter und Teams eine gemeinsame Vision verfolgen. Wir sprechen hier von Großunternehmen wo eine handvoll Leute die Leitung (und die Vision) inne hat und der Rest gefälligst seine Arbeit zu machen hat, d.h. umsetzen, was denen vorgegeben wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (20. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wir reden hier nicht von kleinen Klitschen wie Larian,



Selbst Larian betreibt 4 Studios (Gent, Dublin, Quebec, St. Petersburg), die alle zusammen an DOS2 gearbeitet haben und das Ergebnis ist ja mehr als hervorragend.


----------



## Spiritogre (20. Oktober 2017)

MatthiasDammes schrieb:


> Selbst Larian betreibt 4 Studios (Gent, Dublin, Quebec, St. Petersburg), die alle zusammen an DOS2 gearbeitet haben und das Ergebnis ist ja mehr als hervorragend.


Was meine Aussage noch mehr unterstreicht, denn um ein rundes Gesamtpaket abzuliefern, müssen die anderen Teams selbst bei kleineren Firmen eben nach Vorgabe umsetzen und können eben nicht machen, was sie wollen und ihrer kreativen Freiheit freien Lauf lassen.


----------



## kornhill (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe nie gesagt das es nicht möglich ist mehrere Teams an einem Projekt arbeiten zu lassen!Meine Aussage war das Teams, Zeit benötigen sich zu bilden. "Die Erfahrung wächst mit dem Team" waren die ersten Worte, und das ich es sehr kritisch sehe das EA mehrere massive Umstrukturierungen in ein und dem selben Projekt innerhalb von 3 Jahren gemacht hat. Diese regelmäsigen Änderungen werfen ein Projekt auch regelmässig zurück. 

Und ja, das ist wohl das Ziel von EA! Hirnlose Programmier Affen ohne Vision die den Corporate Dreck hinprogrammieren den EA sich aus dem Arsch zieht. 
Wie ist denn das Ergebnis wenn man an etwas arbeitet was einem keinen Spaß macht, oder was nicht den eigenen Vorstellungen entspricht? Laut EA gibt es kein Unterschied im Ergebnis. Ein Entwickler ist eine Resource die man dahin schüttet wo man sie braucht. 

Du bist top Veteran im Bereich Single Player CRPG? Dann sagt EA zu dir: Jetzt baue uns doch jetzt bitte einen Coop Multiplaer 3rd Person Shooter mit persistenter Online Welt, und wenn das Ergebnis nicht absolute Weltklasse ist dann mach ich deinen Laden zu! Top!

Edit: oh stimmt. BW gibt es ja noch. Wers glaubt. ... dann eben "Du bist top veteran in SP Horror Games? Baue uns ein Multiplayer Shooter im Battlefield Universum mit einer nicht funktionierenden Idee in einem für einen Shooter nicht funktionierendem Scenario....


----------



## Bonkic (20. Oktober 2017)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Gerade da kann man ja dann neue Questreihen, Gebiete usw. verkaufen. Also immer neue kostenpflichtige Spielinhalte bringen, das ist ja mit "Games a Service" gemeint



klar, vor allem geht es imo aber auch darum, ein spiel länger am leben zu halten:
bei "klassischen", insbesondere singleplayer-releases ist es in aller regel so, dass sich alles auf den veröffentlichungstermin und die ersten vielleicht 2 bis 3 wochen danach konzentriert. startet ein spiel in diesem zeitraum nicht durch, geht es meist unter und ist spätestens binnen 4 weiterer wochen wieder vergessen. 
und bekanntlich ist das nicht zu selten passiert in der vergangenheit. selbst namhafte titel sind sind binnen kürzester zeit wieder völlig aus dem gedächtnis verschwunden. 

das ist bei spielen, die als service verkauft werden, eben anders.  die haben länger zeit, ihre entwicklungskosten einzuspielen, wodurch das risiko deutlich minimiert wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (21. Oktober 2017)

kornhill schrieb:


> Du bist top Veteran im Bereich Single Player CRPG? Dann sagt EA zu dir: Jetzt baue uns doch jetzt bitte einen Coop Multiplaer 3rd Person Shooter mit persistenter Online Welt, und wenn das Ergebnis nicht absolute Weltklasse ist dann mach ich deinen Laden zu! Top!
> 
> Edit: oh stimmt. BW gibt es ja noch. Wers glaubt. ... dann eben "Du bist top veteran in SP Horror Games? Baue uns ein Multiplayer Shooter im Battlefield Universum mit einer nicht funktionierenden Idee in einem für einen Shooter nicht funktionierendem Scenario....



Tut EA das? Du sprichst hier von den Spieldesignern. 
Für den Rest der Abteilungen ist es völlig unerheblich ob sie 3D Modelle für ein Fantasy Rollenspiel oder ein Fußballspiel erstellen oder für was sie Code schreiben. Außerdem sieht man doch immer wieder Stellenausschreibungen, wo dann ein Team einen Fachmann für z.B. Netzwerkcode sucht oder ähnliches. D.h. die Teams werden nach Bedarf verstärkt.
Überhaupt, hast du mal die Fluktuation in Firmen angeschaut? Kein Team bleibt auch nur ein, zwei Jahre so wie es ist. Irgendwer geht immer, irgendwer kommt immer neu hinzu. 

Und wieso soll ein Spieldesigner nur eine Art von Spiel machen können? Immer dieses in Schubladen stecken ... ein Shigeru Miyamoto hat alle möglichen Arten von Spielen entwickelt und (fast) alle sind genial und zählen zu den besten ihrer jeweiligen Art.

Nur weil Piranha Bytes seit Jahrzehnten RPGs macht oder weil Daedalic (inhouse) nur Point & Click Adventures macht muss das nicht für alle gelten. Deck 13 ist mit (sehr guten) Point & Click Adventures (Ankh, Jack Keane) angefangen und hat dann begonnen seinen Horizont zu erweitern, zunächst mit einem recht speziellem RPG (Venetica), danach mit einem Hack & Slay / Action-RPG a la Diablo (Blood Knights) und zuletzt mit Lords of the Fallen / The Surge spielen sie bei den Bosskampf-RPGs ganz gut weit oben mit.


----------



## skyzi (24. Oktober 2017)

Batze schrieb:


> Scheinbar kapierst du wohl eher nicht das ohne Marketing/Werbung es nirgendwo mehr geht, und das nicht nur in der Gamer Branche sondern es ist überall in jeder Branche so.
> Und ja, auch Youtube und Streaming ist Werbung ohne die es nicht mehr geht.
> Und glaube mir, die Top Leute bei EA und auch anderen Studios die dafür verantwortlich sind wissen darüber mehr als wir alle hier zusammen.
> Schau dir allein das Internet an, Heute und vor 10-15 Jahren. Damals konnte man noch ohne Werbe Blocker super surfen, Heute kommst du ohne gerade mal auf die Startseite von Google, das war es dann. Alles andere ist vollgekleistert mit teilweise schrecklich aufgedrängter Werbung. Aber es lohnt sich eben.
> ...



Da gibt es einen Unterschied. Ich Arbeite selber im Industrie und Marketing als Fotograf und kann dir sagen, das man das ganz anders Kalkulieren kann, da kannst du noch so ein großen Roman Schreiben. Sich überall einkaufen bringt nichts, wie man gut hier am Beispiel sieht. Low Budget Marketing ist viel einfacher und würde bei Games auch Reichen. Wir geben im Jahr nur 1,5Mio € für das Marketing aus und das reicht vollkommen aus. EA,s Marketing Kalkuliert Falsch und das war schon immer so.  Marketing 2017 um Kosten zu Sparen sollte so Aussehen.  Social Media, E-Mail, Remarketing, Seo , Kooperationen, Guerilla Marketing. Das ganze ist Günstig und reicht vollkommen aus. So Batze dann lebe mal weiter in deiner Welt.


----------



## skyzi (24. Oktober 2017)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Marketing verkauft Spiele. GTA 5 hatte die wohl teuerste Kampagne, die ein Videospiel je hatte, angeblich ja fast 100 Millionen (daher hast du wohl auch deine Zahl mit dem gleich teuer wie Entwicklungskosten, das ist aber bei den meisten Spielen nun wirklich nicht der Fall). Und es lohnt sich für Rockstar ja, GTA 5 hat sich inzwischen beinahe 70 Millionen Mal verkauft. Das ist weit mehr als doppelt so viel, eher drei Mal soviel, wie sich die besten Triple A Games sonst verkaufen.
> 
> Und die Marketingkosten entstehen NICHT während der Entwicklung eines Spieles sondern erst, wenn es fast fertig ist und auf den Markt kommt.



Ne nicht die Werbung hat es verkauft sondern das Unternehmen und das Gta 5 ein guten Ruf hat.


----------



## Batze (24. Oktober 2017)

skyzi schrieb:


> Da gibt es einen Unterschied. Ich Arbeite selber im Industrie und Marketing als Fotograf und kann dir sagen, das man das ganz anders Kalkulieren kann, da kannst du noch so ein großen Roman Schreiben. Sich überall einkaufen bringt nichts, wie man gut hier am Beispiel sieht. Low Budget Marketing ist viel einfacher und würde bei Games auch Reichen. Wir geben im Jahr nur 1,5Mio € für das Marketing aus und das reicht vollkommen aus. EA,s Marketing Kalkuliert Falsch und das war schon immer so.  Marketing 2017 um Kosten zu Sparen sollte so Aussehen.  Social Media, E-Mail, Remarketing, Seo , Kooperationen, Guerilla Marketing. Das ganze ist Günstig und reicht vollkommen aus. So Batze dann lebe mal weiter in deiner Welt.



Ihr gebt also 1,5Mio€ an Werbung aus. Schön. Aber in welchem Verhältnis? Habt ihr auch um die 5 Milliarden Jahres Umsatz in eurer Firma, dann wäre das wirklich Genial wenig. Habt ihr "nur" 10 Millionen Jahres Umsatz, ja nun dann relativiert sich das ganze und ist sogar viel.
Wobei du auch wissen solltest, so eine Weltfirma ohne entsprechend Große Werbung hat auch weniger Steuerlich abzusetzen. Gewisse Werbekosten lassen sich Steuerlich nämlich fein abschreiben, aber sowas siehst du ja nicht.
Also bevor du hier mit irgendwelchen Zahlen kommst solltest du erstmal alle anderen Zahlen mit einbinden die solch eine Werbung eventuell je nach Branche wohl doch rechtfertigt und nicht irgendwelche Vergleiche daherbringen (übertrieben)Tante Emma Laden gegen Weltfirma mit mehreren tausend Angestellten.


----------



## Bonkic (29. Juni 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> amy hennig macht auch den abflug, wie es scheint.
> wäre ja auch nur logisch. wozu braucht man noch eine story-schreiberin für ein spiel ohne story?



ihr abschied wurde jetzt bestätigt.


----------

